# Computer Randomly Turns off (kernel 41 error)



## RawrFizz (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm getting Kernel 41 errors. I've seen this page already and the stop error code and the PowerButtonTimestamp are listed as zero. The page stated that these:



Overclocking:
Check the memory:
Power supply:
Overheating:
Were probably to blame. I'm not overclocked, the memory test ran and said my memory was OK, couldn't figure out if it was the PSU so I BOUGHT and brand new one, installed, and am still getting same errors. I also bought two brand new 250mm fans and I'm not overheating. So... what's my next step in figuring out what's wrong? 

It's a custom built PC, originally built in 2009.

It's running windows 8.1 64 bit
AMD Phenom 9950 Quad-Core processor 2.60 GHz
8GB memory
AMD Radeon R7 370 Series graphics card
Seagate 1TB SATA HDD
MSI DKA790GX Motherboard
PSU 860 WATT ATX12V


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to TSF,

Could you download Speccy from my sig to check your temperatures. The maximum operating temperature of your CPU is 55c. 61c will initiate thermal shutoff.
If you have a dual monitor setup put speccy on the other screen and run a program thats CPU intense. Otherwise you'll need a CPU intense program that runs in windowed mode. Minimizing the program will halt many functions causing your temperatures to drop.
Have you applied any new thermal paste in the years you've had it?


----------



## RawrFizz (Feb 21, 2016)

Okay, I seem to be running at 120c when playing games and 84c when doing stuff like internet browsing. If it shuts off at 61c how is that possible?


EDIT: Okay, I guess maybe I wasn't looking in the right area? Motherboard reports system temp as around 85c, CPU temp runs at 95c to 120c and under "graphics" the temp is running at 35c? 

Which of these is correct? All of them?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Speccy takes the cpu temps for thr core sensor which can be much higher than the Tjunction (thermal trip). But those are still very extreme temperatures. I'd advise you to apply new thermal paste and make sure the heatsink is properly secure. Clean out your pc case with a can of compressed air expecially your fans and heatsinks.


----------

